# When does hard apple cider brewing become apple wine brewing?



## reddportleft (Nov 27, 2013)

Apple cider is cheap this time of year. Thinking about hard apple cider. Tried it before. It just became wine. What's the difference? Still drank it. Nothing goes to waste in this house.


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 27, 2013)

reddportleft said:


> Apple cider is cheap this time of year. Thinking about hard apple cider. Tried it before. It just became wine. What's the difference? Still drank it. Nothing goes to waste in this house.



By definition hard cider varies in alcohol content from 1.2% ABV to 8.5%. Above 8.5% it can be called wine.

RR


----------



## pjd (Nov 27, 2013)

RegionRat said:


> By definition hard cider varies in alcohol content from 1.2% ABV to 8.5%. Above 8.5% it can be called wine.
> 
> RR


Thanks RR, I did not know that
.


----------



## warmuthj (Nov 28, 2013)

Walmart has old orchard "apple pie" juice for $1.50 per container. Has anyone made wine with this flavor before?


----------



## LoveTheWine (Nov 28, 2013)

Region Rat's definition sounds about right

I like to make my Hard Cider around 5.5% - 8% ABV, sweeten it so it is off dry and carbonate in the bottle. I also use Nottingham ale yeast to ferment.
My wine is about 12 or 13% , dry and uses wine yeasts to make


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 28, 2013)

warmuthj said:


> View attachment 12087
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All the time. I have at least one 5 or 6 gal carboy of it going at any given time. Basically 5 gal juice and 2# brown sugar with yeast and you end up in the 6-8%.ABV, add more sugar and you get into the wine range.

There is a thread on here devoted to it:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f2/apfelwein-hard-german-apple-cider-3641/


If you go to the last post and work back a few pages you will see how I make it. 

RR

Edit:

I just noticed what is pictured is "Apple Pie." I have never used that flavor. I do use Old Orchard brand all the time.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Nov 28, 2013)

I also have a thread going where I have posted a few different cider making methods.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f2/apple-cider-recipe-carbonated-35779/


----------



## ou8amaus (Nov 28, 2013)

warmuthj said:


> Walmart has old orchard "apple pie" juice for $1.50 per container. Has anyone made wine with this flavor before?



I am very curious... What are the ingredients to this "juice"?


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 28, 2013)

Kinda curious myself as to the ingredients.

I looked around the Old Orchard site and this is all I could find.

http://oldorchard.com/club/blog/entry/787704/limited-edition-apple-pie-juice-drink

RR


----------



## LoveTheWine (Nov 28, 2013)

how big are those jugs?
We have 100% pure SunRype apple juice on sale right now 1.89 Liter for $1.00 each.


----------



## warmuthj (Nov 28, 2013)

The front label did say limited time availability. There were only about 3 or 4 ingredients no sorbates.


----------



## warmuthj (Nov 28, 2013)

It is a 64 oz container.


----------



## Arne (Dec 8, 2013)

If they list apple juice as one of the main ingredients, I would just say "Go for it." Arne.


----------



## WI_Wino (Dec 9, 2013)

Too funny, I saw this at Wal-Mart yesterday as well. Bought 2 to drink w/o fermenting. Definitely tastes like apple pie. I think I'm going to get enough for a 5 gallon batch and ferment with a cider or beer yeast then bottle carbonate. Probably add sugar to get to 1.050 or so.


----------

